# knocked out on Paxil CR



## timster73 (Apr 1, 2003)

Well the nausea seems to be mostly gone but boy was I knocked out today. I've been in bed all day long. I'm only taking 12.5mg. I seem to get different side effects each day like it's trying to work through my system. I feel calm but getting a little constipated. I think I want to taper off the librax a little at a time.Timothy Dekofski


----------



## CitySlicker (Sep 12, 2002)

Hang in there Timothy.I know what you're feeling like. I started taking Paxil (not CR, just the regular) about a month and a half ago. The first week, I felt really exhausted, very spacey, etc. The side effects went away within a week. I still have very minor side effects like sometimes not being able to fall asleep, but I'd rather take these than have anxiety attacks.


----------

